# Photos of the Restored Shuttlecraft Galileo



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Yesterday I went to the public unveiling of the newly refurbished Shuttlecraft Galileo. She is a thing of beauty (again). I also went a few weeks ago while she was still in primer to take measurements to help Gary Kerr's development of the upcoming kit from Round 2.

I hope these photos will help people as they work on their models.

In primer: http://s1276.photobucket.com/user/ParaGrafix/library/Shuttlecraft Galileo in Primer?sort=3&page=1

Finished: http://s1276.photobucket.com/user/ParaGrafix/library/Restored Shuttlecraft Galileo?sort=3&page=1


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great photos! Thanks for the update!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Beautiful job, especially when you consider the condition she was in when they got her.....:thumbsup: Thank you very much Paul for the photos.....:wave:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice pics, and boy, for supposedly being 'simple' (and thus easier to make) there sure seems to be a lot of little subtle curves and stuff going on there. 

Am I to guess these aren't the complete set of pics taken? I'm surprised to see no photos of the landing pad part of the aft gear. I know it's all well and good to say "it's basically the same jack stand pad as is used on the nacelle landing gear" but details, details, obsessive are the details. 

Has anyone researched just what kind of small plane nosewheel strut was used?


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Gorgeous! I'm so happy to see this venture take place and completed to such beauty! The _Galileo_ logo execution is a little inaccurate--looks like it was hand-painted rather than a photo reproduced-application--but what the hey. Thanks for the update! Made my day.

Now bring on the 1:32!


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

Fantastic that this has been beautifully restored, but I have to ask - why is there a motherboard stuck in the indented panel on the rear of the shuttlecraft? I was surprised when I saw it.


----------



## Gary7 (Jan 2, 2013)

The_Engineer said:


> Fantastic that this has been beautifully restored, but I have to ask - why is there a motherboard stuck in the indented panel on the rear of the shuttlecraft? I was surprised when I saw it.


If they can do this, Why can't they get the 11 Ft Enterprise right.


----------



## Jimbo Bob (Mar 29, 2009)

So where exactly is it and who did the restoration? I remember some group got together and bought it in order to restore it to it's original glory. Is it on public display?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Gary7 said:


> If they can do this, Why can't they get the 11 Ft Enterprise right.


Ah, but is it owned by the Smithsonian??
Nice job they did!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Record time!!


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Fantastic pictures Paul:thumbsup: Thanks for being there and documenting the rebuild, it's going to be a long hard wait for the model:freak:but I know it will be worth it.

Cheers!


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

Great to see it back to life.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Jimbo Bob said:


> So where exactly is it and who did the restoration? I remember some group got together and bought it in order to restore it to it's original glory. Is it on public display?


IIRC it will be on permanent display at Space Center Houston.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Beautiful job on the shuttle! She deserves to be treated with the respect she's due.

I realize previous owners had the best of intentions, so not pointing fingers.... all water under the bridge.

The only thing important is the NOW and that she's back!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

WarpCore Breach said:


> The only thing important is the NOW and that she's back!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The new restoration was financed by a single person, who bought the shuttle from the previous owner. He's donating it to Science Center Houston so it will be available to us all.

Aft landing pad ... d'oh! You know I have photos of it in my archives so I didn't think to photograph it either time I went to visit the shuttle. More photos on the official restoration Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/TheGalileoRestoration


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

She's a beauty! Great pix...looking forward to the kit


----------



## MisterM (Oct 17, 2009)

I think these guys have done a fantastic job on this restoration. It's too bad though that with all of the time and effort thay took to see to the little details that they painted the red stripes and yellow chevron with a stiff brush.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

MisterM said:


> I think these guys have done a fantastic job on this restoration. It's too bad though that with all of the time and effort thay took to see to the little details that they painted the red stripes and yellow chevron with a stiff brush.


Yeah, I noticed that. I don't know why they did that. They used an air-brush for the base coat...


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

To have gone from looking like this at one time to its present condition is a remarkable outcome.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

MisterM said:


> I think these guys have done a fantastic job on this restoration. It's too bad though that with all of the time and effort thay took to see to the little details that they painted the red stripes and yellow chevron with a stiff brush.


It's my understanding that they were going to (or already did, because it was due to ship today) buff down the paint so it's smooth.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for posting the new pics Paul. I am absolutely thrilled that the Galileo will finally have a safe home after she gets her nips and tucks finished.

I still remember seeing the pics of her not long after she was dispensed with by Paramount and almost wept seeing the state she was in. She's a science fiction icon and deserves royal treatment, which she looks like she is receiving now.

One of my Star Trek projects I had been planning was a dual Galileo build. I have two kits and was going to detail the interior of one as it appears in The Galileo 7 episode and modify the other as a shooting model accurate exterior version. I've since heard that Round 2 are retooling the kit for release. I may still go ahead and do these two anyway, then buy a new kit and Copernicus it when it come out.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

OzyMandias said:


> I've since heard that Round 2 are retooling the kit for release.


I don't know about any retooling, but unless Round 2's plans have changed since Wonderfest, there will be an all new, highly accurate Galileo model released sometime next year.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Oops, my bad. I did mean to say new and accurate, not retooled. My fault for posting when there was still too much blood in the caffeine stream... ;-)


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Steve H said:


> Has anyone researched just what kind of small plane nosewheel strut was used?


People have researched the heck out of it. But no one seems to know. It's not even known if it's from a nose wheel. 
One poster claimed that the strut part looked exactly 
like one on an army cargo plane he used to load. But 
no one has ever found out exactly which plane or strut 
model it is, or plane it is from.

I was hoping someone might have found some markings 
on the strut that would allow someone to nail it down,

Apparently there are either no such markings, or no one has thought to check for them.

Since Gary Kerr knows the owner and I know he's interested in the
answer to that question, I'm willing to bet he's already asked
the owner to check out the gear for any identifying markings.

So chances are they haven't found anything on it that has, as yet,
allowed them to pin it down.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

It's from a Cessna, not sure what model (I forgot to ask Alan when he mentioned that). It even still has the serial number stamped into it.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's a pretty good video about the Galileo and the restoration.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AU6ZsPIegfY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

My God, she looks beautiful! I've been following their progress on Facebook... its amazing how quickly they have restored her!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Paulbo said:


> It's from a Cessna, not sure what model (I forgot to ask Alan when he mentioned that). It even still has the serial number stamped into it.


Kewl beans! 

Please ask Alan about that and forward the info to Gary.

I know he's gone through countless websites, magazine articles,
and at least one book trying to find that info!

I'm sure that a lot of guys here might want to know too,
in the event they might want to scratchbuild a Galileo at
a different scale then the kit will be.


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

WOW.......
Thank you so very much for sharing the photos......What an incredible job. Looks Gorgeous!!!:wave:


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Kewl beans!
> 
> Please ask Alan about that and forward the info to Gary.
> 
> ...


The Pima Air Museum thought the gear might be from a Cessna UC-78 Bobcat, Sky King's original Songbird, but I don't think that's the case. I've already looked at the gear for 1001 Cessnas (plus aircraft from Beechcraft & other manufacturers) and have contacted Cessna directly. Unfortunately, all their blueprints have been vaulted away & are virtually inaccessable. No great loss since Paulbo kindly made a number of measurements of the gear to supplement the ones I made in 1992, and Petri Blomqvist in Finland has made a Lightwave 3D model based on these measurements, plus the photos that Paul & I have made. I'll be able to recreate a pretty darned accurate model of the gear - way better than I'd need for a 1/32 scale model.

Btw, I drafted all the larger markings for the restored shuttlecraft (the red stripes, the NCC & Enterprise markings, etc), and I'll use the same markings for the Polar Lights kit.

Gary


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the photos Paul! I'd seen the old photos of it sitting outside in a studio backlot and just falling all to pieces. It was so depressing. It makes my heart soar to know the Galileo is back to it's original glory.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Paulbo said:


> The new restoration was financed by a single person, who bought the shuttle from the previous owner. He's donating it to Science Center Houston so it will be available to us all.


And the actual restoration work was done by New Jersey's Master Shipwrights, which specializes in repairing and restoring classic wooden boats. An excellent choice, considering the _Galileo _is built very similarly to a boat -- except that it doesn't float!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> ...Please ask Alan about that and forward the info to Gary...


Gary and Alan are in contact - I originally went to take measurements for Gary.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

scotpens said:


> ...An excellent choice, considering the _Galileo _is built very similarly to a boat -- except that it doesn't float!


I dunno - a little caulk around the engine nacelles to seal them for buoyancy...


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

Love the PC motherboard slapped in there - of course it isn't going to work so well without memory or power...


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

What I don't understand, is why the rear gear is there anyways?
There shouldn't be any stability issues with sitting on those long engine nacelles, so what good is it?

Just a thought.
Andy


----------



## robunimog12 (Nov 30, 2012)

When this was made back in the '60s, how many people even knew what a motherboard was?
It looks futuristic for the time, so it works.
I recently watched the episode "the galileo 7" and remember Spock And McCoy at the back of the shuttle and seeing the landing strut and "stuff" inside the maintenance hatch.
So, from my memory, it is spot on!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

harrier1961 said:


> What I don't understand, is why the rear gear is there anyways?
> There shouldn't be any stability issues with sitting on those long engine nacelles, so what good is it?


I think the idea was to keep the shuttlecraft from sitting on the nacelles directly. The impression I get is that the nacelles were a bit on the delicate side since they were required for warp flight and it wouldn't do to have them subject to too much abuse. Other than that possibility, I have no idea why they did it that way. Later shuttlecraft just sat on the nacelles. It's possible they were made a bit more rugged than earlier shuttlecraft.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

harrier1961 said:


> What I don't understand, is why the rear gear is there anyways?
> There shouldn't be any stability issues with sitting on those long engine nacelles, so what good is it?
> 
> Just a thought.
> Andy


Maybe there's like hidden hydraulics in each landing pad so the shuttle can land straight on uneven terrain? *shrug*


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Carl_G said:


> Maybe there's like hidden hydraulics in each landing pad so the shuttle can land straight on uneven terrain? *shrug*


Of course!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

robunimog12 said:


> Havok69 said:
> 
> 
> > Love the PC motherboard slapped in there - of course it isn't going to work so well without memory or power...
> ...


_Nobody_ knew what a motherboard was back then. The term "motherboard" wasn't coined until the 1970s.

According to tosgraphics.com:


> _An interesting opportunity presented itself a few months ago regarding the Galileo. Tosgraphics.com had the great honor and privilege to build and supply the Galileo renovation team with the interior of the rear access hatch. The interior of the back hatch was seen in two episodes "The Galileo Seven" and in "Metamorphosis" and it was a different configuration in each. For our build we took the best of both versions and built a composite of the two for the newly restored Galileo._


I assume the "busy box" originally contained a printed circuit board from a junked radio or TV set.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

harrier1961 said:


> What I don't understand, is why the rear gear is there anyways?
> There shouldn't be any stability issues with sitting on those long engine nacelles, so what good is it?
> 
> Just a thought.
> Andy


There are three landing pads, the one at the rear and two that drop down from the front of the nacelles (shown in other pictures). This tripod system allows it sit on uneven ground. (And, presumably, ensures that the nacelles are not damaged.)

A cool feature to note is that the front pads are mounted on 2" diameter threaded rod so they can be raised or lowered to level the ship if the soundstage floor is somewhat uneven.


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

Cannot wait for the Round2 kit to come out.
I remember when the AMT kit came out; the guy down the street, my buddy's next door neighbor was a Quality Control Manager at AMT and I remember him giving my buddy the kit when it first came out.

Andy.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

harrier1961 said:


> Cannot wait for the Round2 kit to come out.
> I remember when the AMT kit came out; the guy down the street, my buddy's next door neighbor was a Quality Control Manager at AMT and I remember him giving my buddy the kit when it first came out.
> 
> Andy.
> :thumbsup:


Yeah, me too. Only thing is... I'll to have to commission someone to build mine. I would not be able to do justice to the kit.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

^ Me neither, haha. Definitely won't stop me from trying though!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Go for it, Proper! If Gary engineers it half as well as he did with the TOS Enterprise, you'll be able to drop a sprue cutter and bottle of liquid cement into the box, shake it a few times and open it to reveal a beautifully done kit.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Paulbo said:


> Go for it, Proper! If Gary engineers it half as well as he did with the TOS Enterprise, you'll be able to drop a sprue cutter and bottle of liquid cement into the box, shake it a few times and open it to reveal a beautifully done kit.


LOL! I wish that were no exaggeration! I do understand and appreciate the satisfaction a modeller experiences in doing a nice build, though it has been many years since I've had that pleasure. This kit would much too important for me to attempt a comeback even if the kit is engineered well, as the PL/R2 E (of which I don't have but I do have the MR model). Trouble is my standards far exceed my skills, so I'll be relegated to the sidelines, watching someone skilled have the pleasure of building/painting this for me. I don't mind; my desire for a beautiful replica of the Galileo outweighs my pride or need to build.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> Go for it, Proper! If Gary engineers it half as well as he did with the TOS Enterprise, you'll be able to drop a sprue cutter and bottle of liquid cement into the box, shake it a few times and open it to reveal a beautifully done kit.


With all due modesty, Jamie Hood & the guys had more to do with the engineering aspects of the Enterprise model than I did. I made sure that the model LOOKED like the Enterprise! That being said, I have ideas that I'd like to see implemented in the Galileo kit to make the model easier to light and to display with a proper interior.

Gary


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I stand corrected. (Though I knew that so I should have phrased it differently.)

Updated text: If Gary designs, and Jamie and company engineer it half as well as they did with the TOS Enterprise ...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I can't wait for this to come out! Of particular interest to me is the interior and how Round 2 resolves the scale differences.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

harrier1961 said:


> What I don't understand, is why the rear gear is there anyways?
> There shouldn't be any stability issues with sitting on those long engine nacelles, so what good is it?
> 
> Just a thought.
> Andy


Personally, despite what TNG did later, I never thought_ landing on your engines _was a particularly good idea.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

John P said:


> Personally, despite what TNG did later, I never thought_ landing on your engines _was a particularly good idea.


... or using the landing gear to power the ship!


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

The restored Galileo shuttlecraft arrived in Houston today: http://www.nbcnews.com/science/rest...ecraft-galileo-open-houston-museum-6C10796232


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

I was there and it was amazing. The Galileo looks beautiful!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

AWESOME!!! THANKS feek!!!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I am going to see it this weekend. Looks like they allow you to get up nice and close. Is that the case?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

That. Is. Beautiful.


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Opus Penguin said:


> I am going to see it this weekend. Looks like they allow you to get up nice and close. Is that the case?


It is roped off but you can still get pretty close. I happened to be a "special guest" so I was inside the rope for the ceremony. I was able to get up close and go all around her and put my hands on her and peer into all the nooks & crannies. The way it's roped off now you can can't see the other side opposite the main hatch. Make sure to take some photos. It was really dark there but had had colored lighting. I will be interested to see how it's lighted when you go.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

looks like that port landing pad is crooked.

Be sure you fix that while you're there Opus!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> looks like that port landing pad is crooked.
> 
> Be sure you fix that while you're there Opus!


I'm a modeler not an engineer! LOL


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

feek61 said:


> I was there and it was amazing. The Galileo looks beautiful!!


Seriously, Opus. 

You might want to ask on behalf of all Trek fans about those floodlights that seem to be litterally touching the nacelles.

I seriously hope those floodlights they have right against the nacelle domes and beginning of the pylons aren't putting off any significant heat.

It would be a darn shame to see anything warped or burned due to some knucklehead getting too overly enthused with the lighting.

While the basic tubing of the nacelles may be made out of metal other parts aren't, including the paint and the plexiglass nacelles that can peel etc.

Sadly we all know she's not impervious to the elements - not the least of which are heat and fire.


----------



## Red shirt guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Those lights look like LED and don't give off much heat. Not nearly as hot as the old halogen/tungsten floor par lights use to be.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I'll take a look (assuming I can get close enough), but the pictures do make them look like LEDs which should not be a concern.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Opus Penguin said:


> I'll take a look (assuming I can get close enough), but the pictures do make them look like LEDs which should not be a concern.


Kewl! :thumbsup:

I can't tell anything from the pics other then they are 
putting out a ton of light.

They look like tons of square floodlights I've seen over the years,
but they could be LED powered. A little hard to be sure from the pics.

Sure would be a shame to see the paint start peeling, etc, after all that
money, effort and love that was put into restoring the old girl!

Thanks again!


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

They absolutely were LEDs and no threat to the Galileo. No worries gentlemen!!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Well, in my visit this last weekend, the blue lights were shut off. They are definitely LED lighting. The only floodlight they had when I was there on it was a multi-colored one that randomly changed the colors and it was touching the port and starboard domes from behind in order to provide a flickering colored effect in them (see first link). Sorry for the poor quality of the video. My camera is old and did not have a spot light on it so I was filming under that dark conditions in there.






Second link is just a quick view of the exterior.






I could still see the fog machine under the port nacelle that was used in the opening ceremonies (as you see in feek1's pictures above). Other than the multi-color lighting in the domes, no other lights were near the craft. It was impressive to see in person.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Here is a starboard-side view I got from going up the stairs to the side of the craft. If you look closely, there are round features in the front center and back sides on the roof. I am not sure what these are except maybe attachment points if they decided to display this hanging in the air maybe?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks for the pics and video, Opus!!! Great stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I can post more but they wouldn't show more than what we are seeing here. However, here is one of the back.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Opus Penguin said:


> Well, in my visit this last weekend, the blue lights were shut off. They are definitely LED lighting. The only floodlight they had when I was there on it was a multi-colored one that randomly changed the colors and it was touching the port and starboard domes from behind in order to provide a flickering colored effect in them (see first link). Sorry for the poor quality of the video. My camera is old and did not have a spot light on it so I was filming under that dark conditions in there.
> 
> Shuttlecraft Galileo at Space Center Houston - YouTube
> 
> ...





Thanks for the pics and info! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Opus Penguin said:


> Here is a starboard-side view I got from going up the stairs to the side of the craft. If you look closely, there are round features in the front center and back sides on the roof. I am not sure what these are except maybe attachment points if they decided to display this hanging in the air maybe?


I can make out at least one of what you are talking about.

It makes sense that that is what it is for, as I'm sure they know those
features were not there originally,

they must have added them to either hang it for display, or to make it easier
to lift on or off a truck without damaging the wooden covered hull.

Smart idea to add them.


----------

